# Transfomers 4: Age of Extinction



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 5, 2014)

​

>Extinction
>Dinobots

The joke. I get it.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Mar 5, 2014)

Ehh? need more Marky Mark.


----------



## Veho (Mar 5, 2014)

Jumpstarting Optimus Prime.


----------



## ov3rkill (Mar 5, 2014)

Where is my favorite Shockwave? Damnit, this needs more Decepticons in the trailer.
Dinobots are Autobots.


----------



## yusuo (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow it looks exactly like transformers 3, just with dinobots. I'll download it but fuck am I wasting my money on it


----------



## Hero-Link (Mar 5, 2014)

ov3rkill said:


> Where is my favorite Shockwave? Damnit, this needs more Decepticons in the trailer.
> Dinobots are Autobots.


 
Dinobots weren't autobots at the start, if i am not mistaken... I believe they were first by themselfs, then joined the deceptions and afterwards left and joined the autobots. (Except that t-rex dinobot... can't remember the name, i believe he joined the autobots right from the start, or something).

I might be saying something wrong though! This is was i remember from the old cartoons  i was never really into transformers, but i watched them waiting for the show that came afterwards


----------



## ResleyZ (Mar 5, 2014)

Meh, the Dinobots look way too 'mechy' to my liking. The giant flying thing is presumably Unicron, and if that's true I really hope that Primus also shows up. The only one Autobot I really want to show up is (Armada) Blurr, which is my favorite transformer character.

And thank God Shia LaBeouf is not in this. I really think he's a massive dick and attention-seeker.


Spoiler: Great example of attention seeking









[\spoiler]


----------



## Depravo (Mar 5, 2014)

Wasn't one of the Dinobots called... Slag? (titters)


----------



## Gahars (Mar 5, 2014)

More like "Age of Ex-stink-tion" if you ask me.

I don't know why you would, but there you go.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 5, 2014)

I wish I could build a time machine, go back in time to summer 2009 and rewatch Transformers 2 with the gigantic black dude who didnt respect the 1 seat between separate movie going parties. You know what? I am really gald he didnt. Because that was easily one of the funniest movie going experiences I have ever had. He started out quiet, making small little jokes here and there, with all of the usual uh slang. "Bothers a cheating motherfuckaaaaaa" "Ohhhh 5-0's gonna shake yo ass,  LaBeouf". And I cant imagine whatever he was drinking with his popcorn was non alcoholic because by the end of the movie he was basically yelling at the screen "DEMS N***** ASS ROBOT BALLLS HE GOTS HANGING THERE" and on and on. Anyways, I would have exchanged contact info with him and make sure we kept in touch so we could go see movies together, especially this one.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> >Extinction
> >Dinobots
> 
> The joke. I get it.


...I get it too.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 5, 2014)

I can't say I've honestly enjoyed any of Michael Bay's films. Maybe Bad Boys and its sequel, but even that's pushing it. The Transformer Trilogy was a major disappointment for me, so I for sure won't be seeing this in theaters. At most, I'll stream/pirate it pending on feedback.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow is that girl in the trailer the girl who played katara in the terrible tla movie?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 5, 2014)

AlanJohn said:


> Wow is that girl in the trailer the girl who played katara in the terrible tla movie?


 

Oh lord. It is her. Even more reason to avoid this film like the plague.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hate on Transformers all you want but I've liked the movies (except for that horrid 2nd one). And now with more Dinobots (ME GRIMLOCK) and no more Shia LaBeef, I'm definitely going to see this.



Spoiler



And let's be honest here, Transformers > Pacific Rim





Hyro-Sama said:


> I can't say I've honestly enjoyed any of Michael Bay's films. Maybe Bad Boys and its sequel, but even that's pushing it. The Transformer Trilogy was a major disappointment for me, so I for sure won't be seeing this in theaters. At most, I'll stream/pirate it pending on feedback.


 
Pain and Gain is the shit.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 6, 2014)

soulx said:


> Hate on Transformers all you want but I've liked the movies (except for that horrid 2nd one). And now with more Dinobots (ME GRIMLOCK) and no more Shia LaBeef, I'm definitely going to see this.


 


soulx said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And let's be honest here, Transformers > Pacific Rim


 


soulx said:


> Pain and Gain is the shit.


 

1v1 me irl m8.


----------



## DarkSeele (Mar 6, 2014)

Needs more explosions


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 6, 2014)

Need more epic battles and more robots just likes in cartoon version! I will waiting for Galvatron right now!


----------



## ov3rkill (Mar 7, 2014)

Now, we need a reboot of Transformers. haha


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm just gonna leave this here. . .


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 8, 2014)

The only Transformers movie allowed to be considered good and a "movie" was the one released in 1986. Hater gonna hate.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 9, 2014)

Movie looks like absolute trash.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 24, 2014)

2 days to go for watching this awesome movie!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 27, 2014)

I finished watch this movie ! 

Nice Optimus Prime truck! Say goodbye to MEGATRON, and welcome to GALVATRON! More epic battles!

I will waiting for next sequel, *Transformers 5* will released on year *2016* soon!



Spoiler



Unicron and Vector Prime will added on next sequel


----------

